

Can a lifetime of sudoku and crosswords help fight Alzheimer’s? - mitchie_luna
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/lifetime-sudoku-crosswords-help-fight-alzheimer-034754487.html

======
mitchie_luna
Wow! I love this article. It really proves that unused brain is the home of
the devil, i.e. Alzheimer. It is really important that we should really use
our brain always. Use it wisely, in a way that we can help other people, just
like our great scientists who used their brain intensively and now we are
reaping all the fruits of their effort.

~~~
mirut
good point... it also shows how mental exercise helps. Remember the movie,
Rise of the Planet of the Apes? It revolved around this topic. although
fictitious, the part that proves the chimp's intelligence also came from basic
but usefully designed games.

------
edconda
a great percentage of the brain is not used in a human's lifetime..I think
Alzheimer's disease is a condition when connections between brain cells are
impaired but the cell itself still contains the memory..

